# our last dust storm..



## RV's mom (Aug 22, 2011)

didn't affect us as much as it did the SE valley. It is a sight to behold tho..


from the back yard, when I first saw it...






front yard/street view





they just roll on through. dusty, dirty, sometimes raining big mud raindrops, other times micro bursts flattening everything in its path.

guess I could have tinked with the photos, lightened them up some for the foreground, but somehow I like the ominous cast. It is exactly how it feels


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 22, 2011)

That is crazy! What do you do run inside and hunker down? Amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 22, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> That is crazy! What do you do run inside and hunker down? Amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing!!



exactly. but first make sure everything that can run away or flip with the wind is taken care of, and then hunker down and hope the electric stays on. today it is in excess of 112*, tomorrow worse. 

ugh.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robert (Aug 22, 2011)

Does RV run for cover?


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 22, 2011)

Robert said:


> Does RV run for cover?



no, she stays out and grazes.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 22, 2011)

That is eerie looking!!


----------



## terryo (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, VERY eerie looking. When it's over, es everything covered with dust? Like you car etc....


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 22, 2011)

I would not want to go thru that...


----------



## Neal (Aug 22, 2011)

Didn't get us at all. WHERE IS THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 23, 2011)

terryo said:


> Yes, VERY eerie looking. When it's over, es everything covered with dust? Like you car etc....


the dust creeps into the house. If we have rain, there are dusty rain splotches. The BIG storm we had in July we were pelted with big muddy raindrops. I've never been through the like. The streets for a couple of weeks after were dust colored. The gutters in some areas still are.




Neal said:


> Didn't get us at all. WHERE IS THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


we're asking the same thing. If you look east, the rim is getting something.. .. .. and the radar from abc15 is pretty spotty - pinetop/lakeside, camp verde. Nothing for the desert heat island.


----------



## Neal (Aug 23, 2011)

My parents were just up in Pinetop and said it rained a lot every day. In the areas where the fire was they said the ground was completley green.


----------



## abra (Aug 23, 2011)

That crazy, I would have freaked out! We never have anything like that here in Massachusetts.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW..


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW never seen that it is cool but scary all in the same since lol


----------



## Tom (Aug 24, 2011)

Freaky-deaky. I guess we all have our weird weather things.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 24, 2011)

I just wish our freaky deaky weather things involved a little more rain.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 24, 2011)

i heard that i could understand that lol


----------

